# Camp eggs



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2017)

75-80 degree weather the next batch of days so I took the Sous chef and spent a night in the woods with some other friends. Would have stayed for more but other obligations didn't allow. Sous chef wanted biscuits and gravy with scrambled eggs.i wanted no mess. So backpacker style food was had. We dislike backpacker eggs so I Sous Vide eggs camp style. 

Prior to leaving I cracked four eggs into a pint vac pack bag and sealed, no vacuum. You can do this in a ziplock too. Preseason before sealing. Bag goes into the cooler. 








Boil water add egg packet







When done use water for backpacker grub and hot chocolate.



















And there you have it. Eggs camp style Sous Vide.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 21, 2017)

That's an interesting idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's an interesting idea.



We've made bag eggs for years when camping. You can add cheese, pre cooked meat, veggies too for a scramble.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2017)

Love bag eggs...learned it in scouts 40 some years ago.
Thanks for the reminder.
Walt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Love bag eggs...learned it in scouts 40 some years ago.
> Thanks for the reminder.
> Walt.



Yep that's where I learned too.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2017)

Cool idea!

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, come to think about it, I've been using the sous vide method for decades without even realizing it...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Yeah, come to think about it, I've been using the sous vide method for decades without even realizing it...



Right!


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 26, 2017)

Omelette in a bag is what we called them in boy scouts. Just added whatever we wanted to the eggs. Delicious!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 26, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Omelette in a bag is what we called them in boy scouts. Just added whatever we wanted to the eggs. Delicious!



Yep we pre-made them for breakfast day one when back packing. Wish we had a vac packed back then. A few guys had theirs not make the hike in! 

Any cooked protein and veggies cheese can be added to make an omelette in a bag. Which the name always baffles me as there's no way to fold it like an omelette. So really it's a scramble in the bag!


----------

